# 2016 Fish Ohio



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

All the other regional forums have random picture threads or fish picture threads...... how about we show off here any Fish Ohio catches we get through the year..............

Got my first of the year this afternoon @ Bellevue. Sunfish/Bluegill just a hair over 10".


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice. Your off to a good start for your 2016 Master Angler pin.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a good one


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Pretty much every other fish for the day was 7.5" at best. When i set the hook on this one, thought for sure it was a bass. Hope the ice holds through this warm week!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice fish Attica, especially in this year of the horrible ice fishing conditions and catch rates. Heck, a 10+ inch Gill is great anytime anywhere!! Way to go brother!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought it was my first Fish Ohio of the 2016........ but i was also thinking i needed 10" for a FO sunfish! Heck, i probably had half a dozen over 9" from a private pond last week.

Never have sent away for the FO pins. I've had several years with 4 or more species where i could have received the Master Angler. This year my goal is to get a FO walleye on an inland lake. 28" walleye might be tough to do outside of Erie, but i came pretty close last year.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Persistence is the key brother. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress. Will be pulling for you!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a lofty goal that will require a lot of time on the water. I think Norwalk reservoir 3 would be a good chance at a walleye that big. I have caught a 27 and some 26's out of that lake about 7-8 years ago. I got extremely bored with trolling and don't really do it anymore but there are some sleeper lakes the ODNR stocks with walleyes


----------



## SailorSteelie (Jan 2, 2016)

How deep and what do u use on Norwalk 3 for eyes?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I caught my bigger fish on yozuri crystal minnow's but lots of stuff worked. Inline boards and snap weights depending on the time of year


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Caught a 16.5" crappie on Saturday! Inhaled a tiny little 1/64th hair jig while fishing for bluegill from a local upground.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> That's a good one


Yea, and the blue gill's not bad either! Lol! And AtticaFish, congrats on the FO crappie! That's definitely a nice one!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Half way there brother! Keep us informed on your quest for master angler. I have had 3 species for master angler on Lake Erie but could never get my 20 inch smallmouth. The inland master angler is a lot more challenging. Good luck.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish Attica


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow !! A fish that big from a tree less reservoir.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Way to go Attica!! That's a wall-hanger for sure!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice crappie!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Not the best picture from my trusty old flip phone and did not get a 100% accurate measurement because i had to lay it out beside my rod and then measure the rod when i got home..... but this channel cat was very very close to the 26" mark. Fat mama had eggs almost spilling out on the rocks and was the shape of a 26" tadpole! Took me a little while to pull in on my UL panfish rod and 4lb line. Don't think i will count it as a true Fish Ohio, but it was dang close and came from the same spot as the big crappie i posted earlier.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy eggs! I would say she is ready to drop them babies! I need to start taking more pics of my fish....went fishing friday up to the lake and found a spot with some awesome fish.....best 5 would of came close in cresting the 20lb mark.....lost one stud that would of been an easy 4.5-5lb fish about 15' from the boat.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I got this earlier this week and should be getting another one next week!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Great reports gents!! Going to be out all day tomorrow to a variety of spots. Hopefully will have some fish pics to post this weekend. Fish On Bros!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

I have 2 fish Ohio's this year sunfish and white bass. What species should I target to try and get my first master angler? Highest percentage chance.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Rock bass catfish?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Only 1 per season no matter how many FO you get (4 species gets a Master Pin).


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Sheephead if you get out on Lake Erie. (or fish for WB in the Maumee - managed 2 FO S).


walleye28 said:


> I have 2 fish Ohio's this year sunfish and white bass. What species should I target to try and get my first master angler? Highest percentage chance.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

fisherboy said:


> Only 1 per season no matter how many FO you get (4 species gets a Master Pin).


I was referring to my first master angler ever not for just the year haha but I'll keep trying the maumee and maybe nail a catfish or sheephead.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

My friend John and myself hit the maumee tonight. We each caught a fish Ohio freshwater drum. Needless to say they were well over that 22" inch size requirement. Do they spawn in the maumee or are they there year round?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

They come in with the white bass.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Got a fish Ohio channel catfish this morning. I was fishing for carp with corn and they were just being way too skittish I was about to pack up and leave I thought id through my line out one last time as soon as it hit the water my line went taught screeching off the real. I started to reel in and to my surprise was a 27 inch catfish. To my knowledge there are no catfish in this place, so you can imagine my surprise. The only fish I have ever seen at this place are carp, bluegill , and bass. Have fished it for 14 years and never have seen a catfish


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats on the big fish you've been getting. Love seeing the FO reports and pics. Looks like a nice clean/healthy cat. I caught another FO bluegill the other evening but didn't have my phone or camera.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

X2 on Attica's comment about the look of that fish. They are a great looking fish when clean and healthy. Great story that you caught one where you've never seen one before in all those years. If it's a contained body of water (farm pond etc), highly likely that someone threw a few smaller ones in there that have now grown-up. A lot of guys (myself included) like to "stock" their favorite ponds with some fish they catch elsewhere. Not advocating that we all start doing that though because you need to make sure you are not introducing a species that is non-compatible with the existing fish or has the possibility of introducing some parasites or disease. Otherwise it's a good way to beef-up your local pond with some fun fishing opportunities. All in all great catch there Walleye28!


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

The first fish is a near fish Ohio at 25.5". The 2nd fish is what I'm sure was a fish Ohio but can't verify because it was released before I could get a measurement. The 2nd fish was significantly larger than the first one though.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Couple of Fat Mamas there Tribe!! Nice job!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> Congrats on the big fish you've been getting. Love seeing the FO reports and pics. Looks like a nice clean/healthy cat. I caught another FO bluegill the other evening but didn't have my phone or camera.


Yeah which is what made me think about it not being a transplant. It had the color of a clean water catfish as the pond I was at is crystal clear. I could see no previous hook marks as well so who knows the origin of the fish. Regardless one of the best catfish I have ever caught made my top 5 fish I have ever caught in Ohio .


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Managed to catch a FO crappie tonight using a small jig. 13.5" long but kind of skinny. If I mentioned the location you would laugh. I have never seen anyone fish there in the last 4 years. I usually fish at the spot whenever I drive by for 15 minutes on my way to another pond or on my way home. The area is only enough room for 1 person (2 if you like to fish shoulder to shoulder.) Caught a LB also & that was it. But glad I stopped for 30 minutes. The other spot was very slow.

Now have my 4 species for the year. (WE, WB, Sheephead & Crappie) Always glad to get the master award from the DNR. But if I am correct I received a Master Certificate from the State for last year a month ago. Don't believe they ever did that before.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Way to go Fisherboy!! Gotta love those outta the way places that no one would think to fish and especially when they produce like that!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fisheboy did you only get a certificate? I got mine from last year and only got a certificate and no master angler pin. I wonder if they changed it???


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Fisheboy did you only get a certificate? I got mine from last year and only got a certificate and no master angler pin. I wonder if they changed it???


You should have got your master angler pin before the certificate.


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

Great fish!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got another Fish Ohio today. This rockbass hit the 10" mark just barely. So far, all my big fish have come from upgrounds...... don't ever let anyone tell you there is not any decent fish in these UG's.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Up grounds are loaded because most people don't know how to catch fish in ultra clear water


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

41 pound 40 inch flathead


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Got 2 27's and 2 25's at Bresler on 6/3.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

crown419 said:


> 41 pound 40 inch flathead


Dude, that's a beast of a fish!! Nice job brother!


----------



## crown419 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks man, she was a beautiful fish...catch photo release with these monsters as always!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

C&R for sure man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow nicely done those are some nice fish and that 41lbr is a beast.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well I stopped by the town park with the Ned rig to pick up a few bass before work today and caught my fourth fish Ohio by SUPRISE on it! 27 inch freshwater drum  he ripped my 6lb line of the spool and broke in the new reel!!!


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Well I stopped by the town park with the Ned rig to pick up a few bass before work today and caught my fourth fish Ohio by SUPRISE on it! 27 inch freshwater drum  he ripped my 6lb line of the spool and broke in the new reel!!!
> View attachment 213563


Caught this 21 inch LMB a few days ago. Measurement looks like it could of been about a 1/4 of an inch off so I'm still debating on claiming this one as a fish Ohio or not. Either way was happy to get a nice reservoir LMB


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Awesome! How many you have left to go to get master angler ?


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Awesome! How many you have left to go to get master angler ?


So far this year I've caught 3 if I count that largemouth, so I need 1 more for the master angler pin. Nice freshwater drum btw!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Having quite the year, got a fish Ohio carp today the same place I had the catfish a little while back







. Put up quite the fight.


----------

